# fv-1 development board pcb build documents and instructions



## Delaystomper

hi , so I purchased the fv1 dev pcb, but there are no build docs. yet are there going to be posted anytime soon ?
also can the board be used with spincad ?


----------



## chongmagic

If you look at the silkscreen on the board, all the values are labeled.





I don't believe that the board directly interfaces with SpinCAD but you can export the asm file and load it onto the EEPROM.


----------



## Jacobajones

I'm also building the FV-1 Dev PCB and having a tough time sourcing 1uF capacitors which will fit in that bottom right corner of the layout. I'm used to using WIMA box film caps, but they're all 3.5mm here and won't fit in the space. 
I'd appreciate any pointers here.


----------



## Gordo

I cheated and soldered one of them from the backside of the board.  They're short enough that it won't interfere with the pots or switch.


----------



## phi1

This site sells 1uF MLCC (multilayer ceramic capacitors) in the components section that the board was designed for. You can also get them at tayda.


----------



## Delaystomper

chongmagic said:


> If you look at the silkscreen on the board, all the values are labeled.
> 
> View attachment 779
> 
> I don't believe that the board directly interfaces with SpinCAD but you can export the asm file and load it onto the EEPROM.



Hey thnks for the reply ,
So correct me if wrong please , once this is built i can use spincad designer to make any algorithms - transfer the asm fie to spinasm -transfer the hex files to the eeprom in the pedalpcb  fv-1 dev board to controll it ? 
I also purchased a small eeprom programer from amazon  will this be necesarry if i have  this board ?


----------



## phi1

The other hardware from Amazon won't be needed. This dev board has a usb to connect straight to your computer. 

I haven't used it yet but I think SpinCAD exports a hex file? Then, you can convert hex to binary, then flash the binary to the dev board using the AsProgrammer software. Did you check out the instructions on the FV-1 Dev board description page yet?


----------



## Delaystomper

Yeah The only instructions i found were for how to install on mac/pc 
Thats why in my original question I’d hoped it explain a few things better . I had seen the pcb layout and component placement . But what i really needed was some ponters on the actual programing  tech stuff


----------



## zgrav

worth noting, unless I'm mistaken, the FV-1 dev board only uses 3 slots on the EEPROM.


----------



## Robert

If you're on Mac you won't be able to run SpinAsm, so far it's not compatible with Mac or Linux systems.   It might be worth trying to run it in a Windows virtual machine (Parallels, VMWare, Bootcamp, etc), but I haven't personally tried this.


----------



## Delaystomper

Yeah if get to SpinAsm to work on Mac through bootcamp or paralles cool if not than thats ok i do have an old pc i have to clean up anyways ,i just wanted to keep to one platform. Has anyone here already programed finished one of these fv1 dev boards .? Also rewriting and modding any algorithms ? For instance , i also bought the octagon pcb board and i do have to load the eeprom, nd finish it up .since i am still learning i ws wondering maybe i can mod some of those patches to my taste just to learn more .


----------



## phi1

I recently finished my dev board (build report coming soon).

I haven't used SpinCAD but I've been able to flash text code onto the pedal.  (Txt file in the spin language, then converted to hex in the SpinAsm software, then converted to binary with the Cmd lines, then flashed to the pedal using the AsProgrammer software - it's a lot of steps lol).

For learning/messing around, I've had an easier time downloading and editing people's source code (like from the spin semi site free programs, people posting on the spin semi forum, babel fish, etc).  These have the originators comments and variable assignments, which makes it much easier to understand what's going on.


----------



## Robert

There is a Windows program floating around on the net called "CH341 Tool"...    It supports HEX and BIN right out of the box (read and write).
You can completely cut out all of the conversion / command line stuff.

I don't link to it here because it is (_allegedly falsely_) flagged as malware.  *I can not confirm this, so use it at your own risk...  *
But with that said, it's what I use with my FV1Dev PCB...   It's also the software that comes with those cheap $2 EEPROM programmers on eBay.


----------



## Delaystomper

phi1 said:


> I recently finished my dev board (build report coming soon).
> 
> I haven't used SpinCAD but I've been able to flash text code onto the pedal.  (Txt file in the spin language, then converted to hex in the SpinAsm software, then converted to binary with the Cmd lines, then flashed to the pedal using the AsProgrammer software - it's a lot of steps lol).
> 
> For learning/messing around, I've had an easier time downloading and editing people's source code (like from the spin semi site free programs, people posting on the spin semi forum, babel fish, etc).  These have the originators comments and variable assignments, which makes it much easier to understand what's going on.



Nice hurry I Want details please !!!!!


----------



## Delaystomper

Robert said:


> There is a Windows program floating around on the net called "CH341 Tool"...    It supports HEX and BIN right out of the box (read and write).
> You can completely cut out all of the conversion / command line stuff.
> 
> I don't link to it here because it is (_allegedly falsely_) flagged as malware.  *I can not confirm this, so use it at your own risk...  *
> But with that said, it's what I use with my FV1Dev PCB...   It's also the software that comes with those cheap $2 EEPROM programmers on eBay.



So you have already used it and confirm that it actually works  ?
See i bought one of those amazon eeprom programmer and i read i can download the software from a guy in youtube whos legit and also give a tutorial how to use it .


----------



## p_wats

I use one of those cheap CH341A programmers and software all the time for my FV-1 builds with no issues (once you get around the quirks, like getting it to run in English, etc. but all of that is documented on Youtube).


----------



## Delaystomper

Excellent im gona try this i got my boards in the mail just need to populate all. I also got the eeprom programer wich i probably dont need but i still want to learn to use it  im all new to this but i know i get the hang of things . Does any one have any cool loop glitch delay patches i can use and mess with ?


----------



## Delaystomper

phi1 said:


> I recently finished my dev board (build report coming soon).
> 
> I haven't used SpinCAD but I've been able to flash text code onto the pedal.  (Txt file in the spin language, then converted to hex in the SpinAsm software, then converted to binary with the Cmd lines, then flashed to the pedal using the AsProgrammer software - it's a lot of steps lol).
> 
> For learning/messing around, I've had an easier time downloading and editing people's source code (like from the spin semi site free programs, people posting on the spin semi forum, babel fish, etc).  These have the originators comments and variable assignments, which makes it much easier to understand what's going on.


How is that dev board working any issues ? Mind shining some light ? I recently started populating mine and also cleaned up my old PC. So i cant wait to finish it and get started


----------



## phi1

Check the build reports section : )

Sorry it's super long, mostly about hardware mods. I did have a bunch of issues but they were all self induced errors or component failures (my toggle switch fell apart, and an led wasn't working).  nothing wrong with the PCB. 

I had some trouble learning to flash it using the AsProgrammer, but @PedalPCB was really quick and helpful.


----------



## Delaystomper

Can anyone post a wiring diagram for the dev fv1 board please ? no schematic or build docs yet .
Thanks


----------



## Delaystomper

hi , so I purchased the fv1 dev pcb, but there are no build docs. yet are there going to be posted anytime soon ?
also can the board be used with spincad ?


----------



## phi1

The offboard wirirng is the same as the arachnid.  It'd be nice if the board holes (IN GND SW OUT) were labeled on the PCB, but I can confirm they're in the same order as the arachnid wiring diagram.

PedalPCB posted this schematic on the forum a while ago, I don't remember which thread.


----------



## Delaystomper

Excellent il take a look at it and try it out . It would be nice if haf some well good instructions to download . I stoped there because i wasnt sure  no the get ASMprogramer working properly
Thank you very much


----------



## Delaystomper

Question : how crutial are the 20pf and the 15pf ? I could not find any in my stash so i used 22pf and 18pf till i get them oredered ?


----------



## phi1

Maybe someone more knowledgeable could chime in... I think those values will work fine, I believe the capacitor just helps smooth the startup an shutdown of the crystal. If it were me, I'd solder in a socket instead of the cap directly. Then you can test with your values, and late when you get the correct values, you could solder then into the sockets just to be sure. 

Again, maybe someone will confirm that your values are fine and you can just go for it.


----------



## Robert

Delaystomper said:


> Question : how crutial are the 20pf and the 15pf ? I could not find any in my stash so i used 22pf and 18pf till i get them oredered ?



Not overly critical, 18pF is close enough....    It'll typically function without the capacitor installed at all.


----------



## Delaystomper

Help ! Asprogrammer is not reading ch341(-1) chip any clues ?


----------



## Delaystomper

Delaystomper said:


> Help ! Asprogrammer is not reading ch341(-1) chip any clues ?


----------



## Delaystomper

Hi friends , Im running windows 7 trying to install Asprogrammer. Yet I belive k might have installed it wrong because it does not want to read the usb chip . Can anyone report the proper way to install the Asprogrammer please very much would apreciate any help thanks


----------



## phi1

I'm assuming you selected the pedalPCB chip via the instructions, and there is power applied to the pedal?


----------



## Delaystomper

Yes the chip is selected like the pedalpcb instruction . power is on usb plugged and when i click read it fails to read the usb chip. I have restart it , unplugged it  and mothing  asprogrammer displays a mesage not reading the usb chip


----------



## zgrav

it sounds like you may not have the drivers installed on your PC for the USB chip.  that would at least explain why the USB chip does not show up in your program. 

do your instructions cover where to find the drivers that you need to install on your PC?


----------



## Delaystomper

Thanks for thr reply
This is ehat came in the pack .
I tried installing the rest but only the asprogrammer seems to work


----------



## Delaystomper




----------



## phi1

Sorry I don't have any good ideas how to help there. I guess you could try checking for continuity from the usb jack to the pins of the ch341a, or try downloading the ASProgrammer on a different PC. Or just keep trying, maybe the usb drivers didn't load.


----------



## Delaystomper

I think I Got it for some reason  the drivers didnt download right for my PC . I installed drivers from amother site for the ch341 chip and they worked . Its reading the chip now .
Phewwww. Thats done at least .
Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## bunkbeds

so i recently got one of the fv-1 dev boards that spin semiconductor makes and have been having a lot of fun using it as an effects send/return on my mixer. my bandmate really loves what i've been able to do with it and is wanting basically the same thing but in a form factor that makes sense on a pedal board. the pedal pcb dev board looks perfect, but i have zero experience with pedal building. i feel confident i can build it, so long as i have some solid instructions. are there any idiot proof instructions/documents around? any one got a bom they could share? i have a soldering iron and all the right tools and stuff.

also, i've had great success using virtualbox on my mac to run windows 7 (and windows xp on another mac) to use the spinasm and spincad software. i highly recommend anyone using a mac to get virtualbox as it's very easy to install and use. should you encounter any hiccups in setting it up, there are lots of helpful documents and tutorials available to help guide you through configuring virtualbox to get it to do what you need it to. plus, it's free and open-source!


----------



## phi1

Idk if there's a bom on here yet, but the schem is posted on this thread, an all the values are visible on the image of the PCB. 

I'll just note a few things
- tayda is a pretty good/ cheap source for all the parts needed for this build. 
- use MLCC caps (available here and on tayda) for the 1uF capacitors
-select for PedalPCB to solder the 2 smd chips, all the other parts are through hole
- use dip sockets for the chips (op amp and eeprom)
-use right angle PCB mount 16mm pots (with the plastic cover over the metal like all the ones on tayda)
- make sure the toggle sw is on-off-on and make sure it's not momentary
-follow the off board wiring from the arachnid build docs (but I'd also recommend  taking time to understand it thoroughly so you can troubleshoot if needed)
-look through the eeproms available on here, there are some nice ones
-feel free to ask more questions


----------



## zgrav

This site has folks that offer helpful suggestions when you encounter problems on a build, but there are some good basic "how to" guides you can find on other sites that will give you more guidance to get started.  Take a look at the guides at guitarpcb.com and "tutorials" page at madbean.com


----------



## bunkbeds

you guys are great, thanks so much for the helpful initial pointers. i'll see if i can put together an order on tayda of all the necessary components before i pull the trigger on ordering the pcb. i will also check out the resources suggested by zgrav. thanks again for the responses and for taking kindly to my absolute noob questions. i'll definitely be poppin back in with more questions ?. also, if there is a better thread for me to talk specifically about building the fv-1 dev board, feel free to point me in that direction. thanks!


----------



## Delaystomper

Hey friends can anyone shine a light ? I found some nice patches online but they are spincad files and some are spinasm . So i know that asprogrammer only takes .bin files . And this is where my issue is , i cant figure out how to convert them to .bin i tried the asprogrammer -scripts but it wont work i am missing something there that i am not doing right . Can anyone list their process when converting spincad or spinasm files to .bin and writing to the eeprom. ? Thanks 
I know its alot to anwer but it would be such help for the rest of us having the ame issue.


----------



## Delaystomper

hi , so I purchased the fv1 dev pcb, but there are no build docs. yet are there going to be posted anytime soon ?
also can the board be used with spincad ?


----------



## phi1

Basically, text file (or .spn file) is converted to hex using the SpinASM software. Hex is converted to bin using the Cmd lines. Then bin files are flashed to the pedal using AsProgrammer. 

In SpinASM you open a new project, which has 8 slots, and populate it with the txt files you want in each slot, then select build hex file. There's an instruction pdf on the SpinSemi site with info about using the SpinAsm software. 

Also don't feel bad. I had to ask pedalpcb a few questions when I was getting going too.


----------



## Delaystomper

Hey ph1l
Thanks for your reply , im a bit lost but slowly getting the hang i know il catch on .yeah my issue right now is turning hex to bin to be able to flash my eeprom using the asprogrammer for the pedlpcb dev bard. I tried the instructions he listed in the site about using the comands but im stuck there


----------



## phi1

I got a bit stuck on that too.

Put the hex file you want to change in the same folder as the srec_cat.exe.  In the windows command prompt program, navigate to that folder using the cd (means change directory) command.  Then enter the lines from the instructions.  Here's my example.


----------



## ferdinandstrat

Hey guys, I think theres an issue with my board. It doesnt pass any signal, clean or otherwise


----------



## Delaystomper

Im still stuck on this , i cant get the hex to bin convertion though i followed the intructions by phi1?


----------



## Delaystomper

I cant get it to find and convert though i assign the folder and file


----------



## phi1

In my example I have a folder named srec_cat. It looks like you don't. So maybe remove the "srec_cat" from the folder path (right after mypatch2/)


----------



## Delaystomper

anyone knows why Im getting this mesage ? Im trying to create a hex file and it wont create it .


----------



## ferdinandstrat

Hey guys, I am still getting the error connecting message, the CH341(-1). I downloaded multiple versions and nothing.


----------



## zgrav

go into the device listing in your windows hardware.  the ch341 is likely to be listed there with an exclamation point showing it is not working.  delete it from that list and try to install it again.   also, you might want to try using a different usb port on your computer to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## ferdinandstrat

well turns out i am stupid and didnt realize that the dev board didnt get power from the usb


----------



## Dreamlands

ferdinandstrat said:


> well turns out i am stupid and didnt realize that the dev board didnt get power from the usb


Ah.  I do a bit of usb powered microcontroller noodling, would have probably made the same mistake just out of habit.
Looking forward to this board arriving in the coming days!


----------

